# IUI and no temp rise



## marmite123 (Aug 26, 2011)

Hope you can help... I had my first IUI last Friday (HCG shot last Weds) but I've not seen any temp rise yet (four days later)  -  is this normal?? Worried that I haven't ov'd.  I know that injectibles can play with your temps, but I'd have expected it would have risen by now. Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## Angel-wings222 (Aug 31, 2011)

Hi Marmite123 try not to stress about it. We are given so many jabs and all this can play havoc on our usual cycle and body. The 2ww wait is usually a stressful time. When I went for my first Iui I was convinced it had not worked and was shocked to see a BFP 2 weeks later! Try and relax no exercising or heavy lifting. Try to get your groceries delivered online so you don't even have to visit the supermarket! Try and keep calm and have loads of positive thoughts. Try and eat some fresh pineapple as it is supposed to help at this stage. Now let nature work her magic. I wish you well and send some sticky Baby Dust your way. Please let us know how you get on


----------



## marmite123 (Aug 26, 2011)

thanks Angel-wings222, much appreciated! Will go rest and buy some pineapple!  Glad to hear it worked for you, I've not heard too many positive stories. x


----------



## Angel-wings222 (Aug 31, 2011)

Hi Marmite 123 have you managed to relax? Did you get any pineapple? & When is your official testing date?
x


----------



## marmite123 (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi Angel-wings, 
Have managed to relax, temp did rise slightly a couple of days ago so just got to keep everything crossed but I don't feel very pregnant - and I felt so awful from ov with my m/c... I haven't been given an official test date, but will probably test a week on Saturday / Monday as I have quite a long LP thanks to the clomid. 

Hope you are well?


----------



## Angel-wings222 (Aug 31, 2011)

Hi Marmite I have now started my IUI so I am a few weeks behind you. How are you getting on?


----------



## marmite123 (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi Angel-wings, good to hear from you. Last cycle didn't work unfortunately, but on a positive I got AF on a Sunday which meant I could go straight ahead with the next cycle - now on day 4 and taking clomid and menopur (last cycle was just clomid). Nurse seems to think I just had one follicle last month, so I'm really hopeful the menopur doesn't overstim me! 

Hope your cycle is going well x


----------



## Angel-wings222 (Aug 31, 2011)

Hello Marmite sorry to hear that cycle never worked Hun   Sending you a big cuddle and wishing you well for the next one. Keep positive for this cycle and fingers crossed you get an early Christmas present.
I started my cycle and go for my second scan tomorrow. Not sure how things are going so far apart from Fostimon is making me "very windy" lol. It is also making me eat anything and everything! I am going for my second scan tomorrow. Am a bit nervous as when I went for this scan last time I was told that I hadn't responded very well. Fingers crossed for me   -  I will let you know how I get on  
Keep in touch x


----------



## marmite123 (Aug 26, 2011)

Thanks Angel-wings. I'm OK - I can feel positive for the next week or so, it seems to be the 2WW where I get really down.  

Really hope your scan went well, fingers crossed for you.

I had my first menopur injection last night - I'm lucky my cousin is a nurse and lives round the corner, so I didn't have to mix and stick myself. Also went back to my acupuncturist last night, at least I can feel I'm trying to do something and she's really good to speak to - I've been seeing her on and off for two and a half years, so she's going through it with me almost!


----------



## Angel-wings222 (Aug 31, 2011)

Hi Marmite went for my scan today and luckily never ovulated over the weekend. Have to go back tomorrow for basting. Am both anxious and excited. Will let you know how it goes. Then the dreaded 2ww. How are you getting on with your jabs? Hope all is well x


----------



## marmite123 (Aug 26, 2011)

Great news - hope today went well, fingers crossed for you. I've my scan tomorrow, i've everything crossed that I won't have over-stimmed but also trying to expect that I will have so I won't get upset if they abandon. 
Hope you are putting your feet up and Im sending positive sperm meet egg vibes for you x


----------



## Angel-wings222 (Aug 31, 2011)

Hi Marmite thanks for your message. Just wanted to let you know that basting went ok. Quute uncomfortable but we got there in the end. Am now officially on my 2ww. I will put my feet up and cross my fingers and pray for a good result. Thanks for your positive vibes. I will send them back at you for a good result for you scan tomorrow. Let's hope your follies have been good to you and you haven't over stimmed this cycle. I look forward to hearing how you get on tomorrow


----------



## marmite123 (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi Angelwings, 
Glad the basting went OK - I found it really uncomfortable as well. Scan went OK so we are all go for basting on Friday - got three quite large follicles, so fingers crossed one sperm finds one!


----------



## Angel-wings222 (Aug 31, 2011)

Hi Marmite I am glad to hear that your follies are a good size. Before they start procedure ask if they want an empty or full bladder to do the procedure. I hope your cervix is more co-operative than mine was. Wishing you all the best for Friday. Then we will both be on our 2ww. I always say that I won't symptom spot but it's really hard not to. Let me know how Friday goes x


----------



## marmite123 (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi Angelwings, IUI went OK today - really quickly done, but still really uncomfortable! Having a quite few days, doing a bit of visualisation to help show 'em what to do ha ha!


----------



## Angel-wings222 (Aug 31, 2011)

Hi Marmite hope your visualisation is going well. I am trying the keeping positive and praying approach. I have even been trying not to think about it. It's difficult when you try and not bend, stretch and pick up anything heavy. It's always a bit if an anxious yet exciting 2 weeks. Hope you are having a lovely weekend x


----------



## Angel-wings222 (Aug 31, 2011)

Hi Marmite how are you doing? x


----------



## marmite123 (Aug 26, 2011)

Ha - came on to ask you the same thing!!  I'm OK - not feeling very pregnant... but trying really hard not to symptom spot (but let's be honest, I'm failing!). Still trying the visualisation - nearly at the end of the fallopian tube now... split lots and getting ready to bury into womb lining on Friday he he.


----------



## Angel-wings222 (Aug 31, 2011)

Yes I am failing too. Infact I am failing miserably. I keep wondering if my (.)(.) look or feel any different but then realise that this also happens when I am coming on as well. It's driving me crazy I am finding symptoms in everything even being slightly constipated lol. I am so glad the 2ww will finally be over next week. I feel a bit sad because although I have been symptom spoting I don't feel pregnant. Oh well - I will let you know how things go


----------



## marmite123 (Aug 26, 2011)

Will keep everything crossed for us both. Keep positive, it's not over till fat lady sings and all that x x


----------



## marmite123 (Aug 26, 2011)

How you doing angel-wings? Must not be two long til your 2ww is finished, when are you planning on testing? x


----------



## Angel-wings222 (Aug 31, 2011)

Hi Marmite thanks for your message. Yes 2ww finally comes to an end next week. I will be testing on Tuesday
although I am not feeling very pregnant. How about you how are you feeling and when is your OTD? Hope your having a lovely weekend


----------



## marmite123 (Aug 26, 2011)

Best of luck for Tuesday! I don't feel v pregnant either tho seem to be drinking / peeing a lot more, I NEVER get up in the night, so that's a bit unusual but absolutely nothing else! Will keep everything crossed for you. OTD for me would be Saturday but I have a long LP so will try and hold out for Monday.


----------



## Angel-wings222 (Aug 31, 2011)

Thank you Hun - I have had quite an unsettled 2ww. I remember that after our abandoned cycle my AF was delayed by a few day. I don't know if I should just give it an extra few days to test. Getting up to go loo in nighttime is sometimes a good sign. Good luck for your OTD I will let you know how I get on. I think I have got Pmt so am just keeping my fingers crossed x


----------



## Angel-wings222 (Aug 31, 2011)

Hi Marmite

I have had a very sad day. We tested this morning and am feeling quite heart broken. Got a BFN! Have cried bucket loads. Still no AF so just waiting for that and then we will decide what our next move will be.
Good luck for your testing day. I will pray that you have a successful cycle.  Good luck for Saturday - fingers crossed for you. Please let me know how you get on x


----------



## marmite123 (Aug 26, 2011)

Oh Angel-wings, I'm so very sorry. Sending you lots and lots of hugs - don't worry about crying over it, get it all out, it does help. It's horrible just waiting for AF to appear :-(  What will you do now, do you get more goes at IUI or on to IVF? x x x


----------



## Angel-wings222 (Aug 31, 2011)

Hi Marmite thanks for your message Hun. I am keeping my fingers and everything else crossed for you for tomorrow. How are you feeling? Have you got any idea how this cycle has gone? Please let me know how you get on. 
We have now used up all our IUI trys and now we move onto IVF. We went to clinic today and we start IVF in 21 days time. Will let you know how it goes. 
Please let me know how you get on. Good luck x


----------



## marmite123 (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi Angel-wings, Sorry for the delay in coming back on. We a got a very surprise BFP after the 2nd IUI try. Had a good first scan with h/beat but then started to bleed and today had an 8 wk scan and there was hardly anything there. I've had five blood tests in two weeks and HCG is still present so its just a bit frustrating at the moment. 
Gutted doesn't come close but we'll have to move on and see the consultant now next week but I'm sure they only answer we'll get is sometimes these things happen. 
I'm guessing you've started down regging now?  Hope it's going ok. xx


----------



## Angel-wings222 (Aug 31, 2011)

Hi Marmite sorry for the delay in replying. I did not see your message. I was sorry to hear about your news. Sending you a big cuddle and letting you know that I am thinking of you x I will pm you later today x


----------

